# Win 7 Atapi error 11



## Tonyho (Oct 1, 2012)

This error has been reported before in the forums, but I could not find a solution that worked - changing SATA ports is not possible in a laptop, and uninstalling IDE drivers and replacing Atapi.sys did not help.

About a month ago (august 2012) this Dell Studio PO2E (Win7 pro 64 bit, i5, 8 gig ) started running very slowly, even in safe mode with atapi error 11 repeatedly reported in event viewer - full log below:

Log Name: System
Source: atapi Date: 01/10/2012 18:17:00
Event ID: 11
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Admin-PC
Description:
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Ide\IdePort0.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="atapi" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49156">11</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-10-01T19:07:00.984750000Z" />
<EventRecordID>93691</EventRecordID>
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Admin-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
\Device\Ide\IdePort0
<Binary>0000100001000000000000000B0004C004000000850100C00000000000000000000 000000000000000000000000000000000000005100000</Binary>
</EventData>
</Event>

A variety of scans including Gmer, Combofix Hijackthis and regular anti programs - tried Malwarebytes and Avast found no issues with viruses or malware

I'm coming to the conclusion that it is probably caused by a hardware fault with the controller, which I suppose means a new board.

I seem to remember that the first Sandy Bridge chipsets had problems with a controller? could this be the reason?

If anyone can help me avoid replacing the board with a software fix. would be greatly appreciated.

Tonyho


----------



## TheDarkestHour (Oct 2, 2012)

I have the same exact problem as yours.

The Event Viewer displays an Atapi error 11 along with continuous freezing which gets really annoying.

However, in my case, the problem disappears in safe mode or if I load a linux distribution, which makes me think that the problem may consist in a compatibility issue between a Windows driver, which is loaded by default, and the disk itself.

Changing between startup items and services to see if there was any problematic service or startup program didn't work, so I presume there must be a driver, which isn't loaded in safe mode, that causes the atapi errors.

There isn't any significant change in speed in safe mode so I think that this specific driver wouldn't cause any damage or wouldn't have any importance in the system's performance if I discovered and disabled it, apart from the annoying freezing.


```
Log Name:      System
Source:        atapi
Date:          02-10-2012 21:49:48
Event ID:      11
Task Category: None
Level:         Error
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      ADMIN-PC
Description:
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Ide\IdePort0.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="atapi" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="49156">11</EventID>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-10-02T20:49:48.239211100Z" />
    <EventRecordID>200799</EventRecordID>
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>ADMIN-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>\Device\Ide\IdePort0</Data>
    <Binary>0000100001000000000000000B0004C004000000850100C00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000005100000</Binary>
  </EventData>
</Event>
```


----------



## Tonyho (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks for your prompt reply.

I agree that, in your case, if there is no freezing in safe mode then it is almost certainly a driver incompatibility. The dell ran for a year without any problems before freezing and nothing had changed in that time, which is why I thought it may be a hardware issue

In the end I wimped out, replaced the drive, reloaded win7 and all is well, as I spent far too much time trying to resolve the issue - just grateful it wasn't a hardware fault.

Curious though, I set up the drive in a desktop and ran Rootreveal, just for interest and, while nothing showed up, Atapi.sys was again corrupted and all the restore points had been deleted, usually a sign of virus/root kit activity. As with many Windows problems, I guess I'll never know


----------

